# Share your 10 motif necklaces...



## EpiFanatic

Hi Everyone,  

I'm am slowly drinking the 10 motif Kool-Aid.  Would you lovelies mind sharing pics of your 10 motif necklaces?  Mod shots especially be appreciated.  Thank you so much!


----------



## innerpeace85

Thanks for starting the thread❤️ I would love to see how the 10 motif necklaces are styled causally!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Let's see if I can get this started.

Thank you @may3545 for this lovely pic.


----------



## *emma*

Sharing this ... but clearly I don’t follow any rules other than to wear what makes me happy


----------



## innerpeace85

*emma* said:


> Sharing this ... but clearly I don’t follow any rules other than to wear what makes me happy
> View attachment 4810645


Beautiful!! Are you wearing pave pendant with 10 motif?


----------



## *emma*

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! Are you wearing pave pendant with 10 motif?


Yes, my SA had me extend the chain 1 inch to wear together. She’s a big layering advocate.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here goes a little consolidation project.  540 pages of in action shots.  Tried to add as many various shots as possible, maybe some TPFer's posted twice but with different outfits.

@911snowball 's gorgeous 10 motif stack


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Annlovebag gorgeous mix


----------



## EpiFanatic

@4LV 10 Plus 5 blue agate


----------



## EpiFanatic

@chiaoapple 's gorg blue agate


----------



## EpiFanatic

blue agate with @Notorious Pink 's gorgeous complexion


----------



## EpiFanatic

courtesy of @so_sofya1985  matches her outfit!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@birkin10600 's carnelian - lovely daylight pic


----------



## EpiFanatic

@einseine 's gorgeous stack


----------



## EpiFanatic

@so_sofya1985 another lovely 10 motif


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Dimmsumm520 lovely chalcedony


----------



## EpiFanatic

@drpn21's amazing GMOP...


----------



## EpiFanatic

breathtaking Guilloche...

@Alena21



@Bee-licious



@chiaoapple


----------



## EpiFanatic

more guilloche...

@hopiko 



@karly9


----------



## EpiFanatic

Letterwood...  wow!

@pazt


----------



## EpiFanatic

marvelous Malachite...

Thank you @chiaoapple


----------



## EpiFanatic

more marvelous malachite...

thank you @birkin10600 stacking hers...


----------



## EpiFanatic

breathe... 10 motif stacks

@Croissant



@911snowball



@so_sofya1985


----------



## EpiFanatic

hang on to your hats...  pave...

thank you @Gina123


----------



## EpiFanatic

are you sitting down?  alternating GMOP and pave

thank you @911snowball


----------



## EpiFanatic

WG MOP, 10 and 20...

thank you @thimp


----------



## EpiFanatic

turquoise...  and chalcedony

thank you @Sparkledolll


----------



## EpiFanatic

so gorgeous...YG MOP

thank you @chiaoapple , lovely layers







@MYH



@oceanblueapril


----------



## EpiFanatic

stunning solid YG.  thank you ladies.

@nicole0612



@lisawhit with her gorgeous matching YG pave studs...



@nicole0612



@Onthego


----------



## nycmamaofone

WOW. I’m digging all this eye candy. Thanks EpiFanatic!!


----------



## lisawhit

10 motif yellow gold


----------



## oceanblueapril

Thank you! You ladies all look so  amazing!


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> breathtaking Guilloche...
> 
> @Alena21
> View attachment 4810812
> 
> 
> @Bee-licious
> View attachment 4810813
> 
> 
> @chiaoapple
> View attachment 4810814


Great idea.Lovely to see all these beauties in one place.  Thank you @EpiFanatic !


----------



## innerpeace85

Thanks for consolidating all the pics @EpiFanatic !! Love the 10 motifs on all of you!
@911snowball can't stop admiring your phone case!!


----------



## DS2006

Fabulous to see so many in the same thread! Thank you! It really helps to see some combinations that people wear! It was a treat to see a few earrings here and there, too!  The bad part....it makes me want them! lol!

I hope others will come and post more!


----------



## baghagg

My 10 motif in rose gold


----------



## Comfortably Numb

baghagg said:


> My 10 motif in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 4811832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811838



Don't know which I want more... the pup or the necklace


----------



## surfer

10 plus 5 blue agate


----------



## lisawhit

yellow gold 10 + 5 with 2019 holiday pendant


----------



## marbella8

lisawhit said:


> yellow gold 10 + 5 with 2019 holiday pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813439



lisawhit- those look gorgeous together, how did you lengthen the 10 motif, with a 5-motif bracelet, or something else? Thanks


----------



## lisawhit

marbella8 said:


> lisawhit- those look gorgeous together, how did you lengthen the 10 motif, with a 5-motif bracelet, or something else? Thanks


lengthened with a motif bracelet


----------



## marbella8

lisawhit said:


> lengthened with a motif bracelet



Thanks! Always love the way you wear your VCA!


----------



## lisawhit

marbella8 said:


> Thanks! Always love the way you wear your VCA!


 thank you


----------



## floridamama

Do some of you ladies shorten the necklaces. Whenever I try it out on, I hate the way it lays....I find it droops a little on me? I love it when it’s more fitted on the neck




EpiFanatic said:


> @Annlovebag gorgeous mix
> View attachment 4810788


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My only 10 Motif


----------



## marbella8

floridamama said:


> Do some of you ladies shorten the necklaces. Whenever I try it out on, I hate the way it lays....I find it droops a little on me? I love it when it’s more fitted on the neck




No, but you could have the boutique shorten it.


----------



## surfer

10+5 here. Love how they can be combined


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ok so you all have convinced me with your  fabulous 10 motifs. To the dark side I go. As long as I can wear these with a tank top and overalls I’m in.  Chalcedony would be the piece for me.


----------



## surfer

EpiFanatic said:


> Ok so you all have convinced me with your  fabulous 10 motifs. To the dark side I go. As long as I can wear these with a tank top and overalls I’m in.  Chalcedony would be the piece for me.
> View attachment 4822614


So tempted to try this! I haven’t been into wg but this combo is nice!!


----------



## surfer

Mixing and matching my gmop babies  thanks for letting me share


----------



## EpiFanatic

surfer said:


> So tempted to try this! I haven’t been into wg but this combo is nice!!


Thank you.  It's fun and easy.  I'm liking it more and more all the time. Surprisingly I really like it longer.


----------



## surfer

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you.  It's fun and easy.  I'm liking it more and more all the time. Surprisingly I really like it longer.
> View attachment 4825300


I love the 10+5 length as well


----------



## lisawhit

carnelian


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

EpiFanatic said:


> are you sitting down?  alternating GMOP and pave
> 
> thank you @911snowball
> View attachment 4810853



Is this a Special Order piece?


----------



## 7777777

I like ho


surfer said:


> Mixing and matching my gmop babies  thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4825286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825287
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825289
> 
> I like how GM





surfer said:


> Mixing and matching my gmop babies  thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4825286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825287
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825289


i like how gmop necklace on the first picture fits you. Did you have additional extension added or this is the original length?


----------



## surfer

7777777 said:


> I like ho
> 
> 
> i like how gmop necklace on the first picture fits you. Did you have additional extension added or this is the original length?


The first pic is a 10 motif original length hun


----------



## deedeedor

surfer said:


> 10 plus 5 blue agate
> 
> View attachment 4812060





lisawhit said:


> yellow gold 10 + 5 with 2019 holiday pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813439



Love the 10+5 length!!
Does the length work well with sweater?


----------



## lisawhit

deedeedor said:


> Love the 10+5 length!!
> Does the length work well with sweater?



YES


----------



## deedeedor

lisawhit said:


> YES



That’s awesome!!! I am down for the 10 motifs now


----------



## surfer

deedeedor said:


> Love the 10+5 length!!
> Does the length work well with sweater?


Yes if definitely works with a sweater. A nice length in between 10-20 so not too long but still a nice drop


----------



## deedeedor

surfer said:


> Yes if definitely works with a sweater. A nice length in between 10-20 so not too long but still a nice drop


 Wow!
That sounds awesome!!
I am looking forward to recieve my 10 motifs. Just placed my order. Cannot wait!!!!!

Do you have modeling picture with 10+5 with sweater?

Thanks a million.


----------



## surfer

deedeedor said:


> Wow!
> That sounds awesome!!
> I am looking forward to recieve my 10 motifs. Just placed my order. Cannot wait!!!!!
> 
> Do you have modeling picture with 10+5 with sweater?
> 
> Thanks a million.


I think this was 10+5  
Also attaching 10+10 for comparison.


----------



## deedeedor

surfer said:


> I think this was 10+5
> Also attaching 10+10 for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906975
> View attachment 4906976




Both length looks awesome!!

So I ordered a white gold pave 10 motifs. What do you reckon for another 10motif to pair for 10+10?

Shall i go with SO onyx white gold?


----------



## surfer

deedeedor said:


> Both length looks awesome!!
> 
> So I ordered a white gold pave 10 motifs. What do you reckon for another 10motif to pair for 10+10?
> 
> Shall i go with SO onyx white gold?


Do u have pics of the wg pave 10??


----------



## deedeedor

surfer said:


> Do u have pics of the wg pave 10??



Just ordered
Will post it when i get it
But it is this one from online


----------



## surfer

deedeedor said:


> Just ordered
> Will post it when i get it
> But it is this one from online


Oh wow. Nice. I am not much of a wg person but I do appreciate the beauty of all VCA  I am not that familiar with wg items but maybe someone else can help? I am not sure I would pay a premium for the onyx wg so :/


----------



## deedeedor

There is not a lot of choices in white gold. Maybe I will wait for them to roll out with white gold onyx. I do a lot of black and white. That’s pretty much my color theme haha


----------



## lisawhit

10 motifs yellow gold 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4933810

	

		
			
		

		
	
Carnelian & small yellow gold perlee hoops


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lisawhit said:


> 10 motifs yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian & small yellow gold perlee hoops



Can't see your attachment  but it sounds lovely!


----------



## lisawhit

Yg 10 motifs - 20”, carnelian 10 motifs - 2” added - small yg perlee hoops


----------



## hopiko

lisawhit said:


> Yg 10 motifs - 20”, carnelian 10 motifs - 2” added - small yg perlee hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935157


This looks so beautiful....and your haircut looks amazing, too!!!  You have the perfect hue of carnelian!


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> This looks so beautiful....and your haircut looks amazing, too!!!  You have the perfect hue of carnelian!


Thank you hopiko!


----------



## Yodabest

EpiFanatic said:


> stunning solid YG.  thank you ladies.
> 
> @nicole0612
> View attachment 4810864
> 
> 
> @lisawhit with her gorgeous matching YG pave studs...
> View attachment 4810865
> 
> 
> @nicole0612
> View attachment 4810866
> 
> 
> @Onthego
> View attachment 4810867



Love! Is the first pic a 10 motif + 5 motif bracelet?


----------



## Pleasantplum

This thread is just making it harder to decide on a color.


----------



## VCALoverNY

*emma* said:


> Sharing this ... but clearly I don’t follow any rules other than to wear what makes me happy
> View attachment 4810645



Those look so good together! Never would have thought to pair them, but it looks great!!!!!


----------



## VCALoverNY

lisawhit said:


> Yg 10 motifs - 20”, carnelian 10 motifs - 2” added - small yg perlee hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935157



This looks so great together. And you truly have the most fabulous shade of carnelian!!


----------



## *emma*

VCALoverNY said:


> Those look so good together! Never would have thought to pair them, but it looks great!!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## goldengirl123

lisawhit said:


> Yg 10 motifs - 20”, carnelian 10 motifs - 2” added - small yg perlee hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935157



I love this combination! It looks fabulous on you!
Do you worry that the carnelian one will get scratched? I have an onyx 10 motif and have always been too worried that it would get scratched.


----------



## lisawhit

VCALoverNY said:


> This looks so great together. And you truly have the most fabulous shade of carnelian!!



Thank you


----------



## lisawhit

goldengirl123 said:


> I love this combination! It looks fabulous on you!
> Do you worry that the carnelian one will get scratched? I have an onyx 10 motif and have always been too worried that it would get scratched.



I've been layering  vintage alhambra bracelets for years, carnelian, MOP, and gold all together without any problems.   So, I'm layering the necklaces now too...
So, I'm just enjoying VCA and I'm having fun with the endless possibilities......


----------



## goldengirl123

lisawhit said:


> I've been layering  vintage alhambra bracelets for years, carnelian, MOP, and gold all together without any problems.   So, I'm layering the necklaces now too...
> So, I'm just enjoying VCA and I'm having fun with the endless possibilities......



thank you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Adding some love for TE + carnelian with my 10 + 10 combo


----------



## ayshaa

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding some love for TE + carnelian with my 10 + 10 combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948544
> View attachment 4948545


Absolutely gorgeous! I love TE and Carnelian together


----------



## lisawhit

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding some love for TE + carnelian with my 10 + 10 combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948544
> View attachment 4948545




STUNNING


----------



## Notorious Pink

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding some love for TE + carnelian with my 10 + 10 combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948544
> View attachment 4948545


You look fabulous!


----------



## peppermintgem

This thread has really gotten me hooked on this style! I am eyeing a 10 motif necklace as an everyday piece, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how they are comfort-wise (worn 24/7)? Is it comfortable to wear while sleeping?


----------



## VCALoverNY

peppermintgem said:


> This thread has really gotten me hooked on this style! I am eyeing a 10 motif necklace as an everyday piece, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how they are comfort-wise (worn 24/7)? Is it comfortable to wear while sleeping?



I don’t wear my YG 10 motif to sleep, but I have worn it in the shower. It’s super comfy to wear all day.


----------



## peppermintgem

VCALoverNY said:


> I don’t wear my YG 10 motif to sleep, but I have worn it in the shower. It’s super comfy to wear all day.


Thank you for your reply! The more I think about it, the more I want it!


----------



## VCALoverNY

peppermintgem said:


> Thank you for your reply! The more I think about it, the more I want it!



I wear the YG 10 motif out to dinner/ parties/ dressy, and I also wear it to school pickup/ supermarket/ you get the idea. To me, it’s the perfect piece. I love it so, so much.


----------



## deedeedor

Let me share mine here

10
	

		
			
		

		
	




10+5


----------



## smiley13tree

peppermintgem said:


> This thread has really gotten me hooked on this style! I am eyeing a 10 motif necklace as an everyday piece, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me how they are comfort-wise (worn 24/7)? Is it comfortable to wear while sleeping?



I wear mine 24/7. I even wear it to sleep, but I'm the type of person who isn't bothered by jewelry when I'm sleeping. I wear a love bracelet and a gold ball bracelet every night as well as all my full earring stack (5 total). Doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## EpiFanatic

deedeedor said:


> Let me share mine here
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008222
> 
> 
> 10+5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008223


How can anyone not love this?


----------



## peppermintgem

smiley13tree said:


> I wear mine 24/7. I even wear it to sleep, but I'm the type of person who isn't bothered by jewelry when I'm sleeping. I wear a love bracelet and a gold ball bracelet every night as well as all my full earring stack (5 total). Doesn't bother me at all!


Thank you for letting me know!! I have only worn pendants as an everyday necklace, but I'm now convinced that this would be a great everyday necklace as well!


----------



## Notorious Pink

deedeedor said:


> Let me share mine here
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008222
> 
> 
> 10+5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008223


Perfection!!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Question for 10 motif owners—do they lay flat or flip around? Considering buying but if they flip around it will drive me insane


----------



## Yodabest

NYCchihuahua said:


> Question for 10 motif owners—do they lay flat or flip around? Considering buying but if they flip around it will drive me insane



My 10 motif hammered gold lays flat. It’s a great piece!!!


----------



## glamourbag

NYCchihuahua said:


> Question for 10 motif owners—do they lay flat or flip around? Considering buying but if they flip around it will drive me insane


Yes, my guilloche 10-motif does not flip, and if it did, it doesn't matter much as it's double-sided. It does not, however, even when I've ran in it.


----------



## everydayglam32

EpiFanatic said:


> more marvelous malachite...
> 
> thank you @birkin10600 stacking hers...
> View attachment 4810825


Love the stack


----------



## everydayglam32

surfer said:


> 10 plus 5 blue agate
> 
> View attachment 4812060


So elegant


----------



## Notorious Pink

NYCchihuahua said:


> Question for 10 motif owners—do they lay flat or flip around? Considering buying but if they flip around it will drive me insane



i actually dont know if mine flips. Since I have an alternating piece, I am careful that all the pave motifs are on the correct side when I put the necklace on. But for most necklaces it’s not going to matter anyway because the motifs are the same on both sides.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Notorious Pink said:


> i actually dont know if mine flips. Since I have an alternating piece, I am careful that all the pave motifs are on the correct side when I put the necklace on. But for most necklaces it’s not going to matter anyway because the motifs are the same on both sides.


Do you think the flipping happens more with two bracelets connected?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think the flipping happens more with two bracelets connected?


Actually, no, I think if you are just careful when you put it on, it wouldn’t be any more or less of an issue. Hmmm…


----------



## beansbeans

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think the flipping happens more with two bracelets connected?



I've done the 2 5s and they do flip but I guess it depends on the shape/slope of the base of your neck? My neck is 'slopey' and moving my head can cause the motifs to flip sometimes. It doesn't bother me though because I really like the choker look. If I were to get another 10, I would shorten it into a choker.


----------



## lynne_ross

NYCchihuahua said:


> Question for 10 motif owners—do they lay flat or flip around? Considering buying but if they flip around it will drive me insane


Both mine flip a lot, not sure if it cause of my neck or cause I am very active. I notice the chain all twisted up here and there. I just lift it up while on and shack/roll it back. It does not bother me at all but I do notice it.


----------



## MyDogTink

NYCchihuahua said:


> Question for 10 motif owners—do they lay flat or flip around? Considering buying but if they flip around it will drive me insane


Can you try it on and add links so it doesn’t flip? My SA did this with my 9 frivole necklace. Goal was not to have a particular flower laying here on a spot (like the collar bone) where it would flip.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Okay, I tried one on today. Does it look cute? Was thinking this with the vintage size studs to match


----------



## eternallove4bag

NYCchihuahua said:


> Okay, I tried one on today. Does it look cute? Was thinking this with the vintage size studs to match


I absolutely love it!


----------



## MyDogTink

NYCchihuahua said:


> Okay, I tried one on today. Does it look cute? Was thinking this with the vintage size studs to match


I think this is perfection. Perfect blouse with it, too.


----------



## BBINX

Joined the 10-motif club. My gold and agate necklace arrived today


----------



## lvmon

Inspired by so many pretty mod shots, I am so excited to join this group!


----------



## glamourbag

lvmon said:


> Inspired by so many pretty mod shots, I am so excited to join this group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269684


I love this piece. Congratulations.


----------



## boomer1234

I just put down a deposit for the 10 motif YG MOP necklace. Although I am looking at all these stunning pictures and am already wanting another….


----------



## Lkb

My first 10 motif in onyx. I was worried about styling but turns out goes well with my usual casual attire - T shirt and jeans !


----------



## lvmon

Dear all, this arrived today! Thanks for your support and enabling


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> Dear all, this arrived today! Thanks for your support and enabling


Looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!


Thank you so much


----------



## glamourbag

lvmon said:


> Dear all, this arrived today! Thanks for your support and enabling


This color is lovely on you. Congratulations.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> Dear all, this arrived today! Thanks for your support and enabling


Love it! Looks fabulous on you!  How are you liking them?


----------



## baghagg

lvmon said:


> Dear all, this arrived today! Thanks for your support and enabling


I've been debating these two pieces myself!  They look great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## lvmon

baghagg said:


> I've been (inner) debating these two pieces myself!  They look great on you!  Congrats!


Thank you  
If you like translucent cool tone stone, you’ll love it.


----------



## lvmon

glamourbag said:


> I love this piece. Congratulations.


Thank you



EpiFanatic said:


> Love it! Looks fabulous on you!  How are you liking them?



Thank you @EpiFanatic!
It was love at first sight. As I bought it without seeing in real life I was a bit worried but I was pleasantly surprised how beautiful the stones are. That’s why I love this forum, so helpful!


----------



## lvmon

One more photo, I am obssessed…


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lvmon said:


> One more photo, I am obssessed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399820



Wow chalcedony against black is just something else! So stunning!!


----------



## wisconsin

lvmon said:


> One more photo, I am obssessed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399820


Love chalcedony. I have the six motif with chalcedony


----------



## lvmon

wisconsin said:


> Love chalcedony. I have the six motif with chalcedony


Yes, I really love Chalcedony. 
Enjoy yours with good health.


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Dear all, this arrived today! Thanks for your support and enabling


They look fabulous on you! Love them!


----------



## babygirl416

BBINX said:


> Joined the 10-motif club. My gold and agate necklace arrived today


this is a beautiful piece! I look forward in getting mine after I do my allergy test. How durable is the stone you find?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@chiaoapple 's orange and blue combo.  Is there any happier color combo?  I'm guessing this is a 5 + 10.  If I'm wrong and this is a 20, my apologies.  



and another.  she makes it so easy


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> @chiaoapple 's orange and blue combo.  Is there any happier color combo?  I'm guessing this is a 5 + 10.  If I'm wrong and this is a 20, my apologies.
> View attachment 5409816
> 
> 
> and another.  she makes it so easy
> View attachment 5409817


Thanks for the lovely shoutout EpiFanatic! Yes, the agate is 10 + 5


----------



## south-of-france

baghagg said:


> My 10 motif in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 4811832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811838


So pretty!
Did you get it extended? It’s so flattering. TIA!


----------



## baghagg

south-of-france said:


> So pretty!
> Did you get it extended? It’s so flattering. TIA!


Thank you so much!  Yes I had my 10 motif extended to 18"


----------



## EpiFanatic

@beachy10's lovely stack


----------



## EpiFanatic

@einseine 's lovely stack


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> @einseine 's lovely stack
> 
> View attachment 5412966


 Oooooold pic! @EpiFanatic


----------



## VcaHaddict

Love my 10 motifs so much! Hammered yg is my favorite and most used necklace


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Oooooold pic! @EpiFanatic


Just as beautiful @einseine.  It’s how you roll…


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> @einseine 's lovely stack
> 
> View attachment 5412966


I love this layered look! I never wear my 10s because they are more serious on me, so I saved this photo to try two together to see if I can achieve this very fun and feminine look by layering two!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I love this layered look! I never wear my 10s because they are more serious on me, so I saved this photo to try two together to see if I can achieve this very fun and feminine look by layering two!


Yes. So agree. Very effortless, fresh and so pretty, and effective. Is that a word allowed when discussing jewelry looks?


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes. So agree. Very effortless, fresh and so pretty, and effective. Is that a word allowed when discussing jewelry looks?


Absolutely! Sometimes a jewelry pairing needs some thought and intention to achieve a look, and when it works, I would give credit and say it is effective!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Fab41 's


----------



## EpiFanatic

@MissMomo - how lovely are these mod shots?


----------



## Klaneckya

I recently purchased guilloche 10 motif necklace as well but did not extend. Do you guys extend it? I know 2” extension is free. Does anyone know how long do we have from purchase date, is it within 30 days?


----------



## 7777777

Klaneckya said:


> I recently purchased guilloche 10 motif necklace as well but did not extend. Do you guys extend it? I know 2” extension is free. Does anyone know how long do we have from purchase date, is it within 30 days?


It’s officially 12 months.


COMPLIMENTARY SERVICE WITHIN 12 MONTHS AFTER YOUR PURCHASE.
PRICE OF THIS SERVICE BEYOND 12 MONTHS: COMPLIMENTARY FOR EARCLIPS; $180 (W/O VAT) FOR ALL OTHER CREATIONS


----------



## krawford

EpiFanatic said:


> @Fab41 's
> 
> View attachment 5414900


 This is exactly how I wear my 10 motif guilloche.


----------



## krawford

Klaneckya said:


> I recently purchased guilloche 10 motif necklace as well but did not extend. Do you guys extend it? I know 2” extension is free. Does anyone know how long do we have from purchase date, is it within 30 days?


I recently purchased one and I did extend it two inches.  I extend all my necklaces.  It is now the perfect length for me.  I ordered it over the phone and they immediately sent it off to be lengthen.  That took a good 10 days.


----------



## Klaneckya

krawford said:


> I recently purchased one and I did extend it two inches.  I extend all my necklaces.  It is now the perfect length for me.  I ordered it over the phone and they immediately sent it off to be lengthen.  That took a good 10 days.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Klaneckya

7777777 said:


> It’s officially 12 months.
> 
> 
> COMPLIMENTARY SERVICE WITHIN 12 MONTHS AFTER YOUR PURCHASE.
> PRICE OF THIS SERVICE BEYOND 12 MONTHS: COMPLIMENTARY FOR EARCLIPS; $180 (W/O VAT) FOR ALL OTHER CREATIONS


This great information. Thank you so much.


----------



## MissMomo

EpiFanatic said:


> @MissMomo - how lovely are these mod shots?
> 
> View attachment 5414926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414927


❤️


----------



## babygirl416

EpiFanatic said:


> @Fab41 's
> 
> View attachment 5414900


beautiful combo


----------



## sassification

7777777 said:


> It’s officially 12 months.
> 
> 
> COMPLIMENTARY SERVICE WITHIN 12 MONTHS AFTER YOUR PURCHASE.
> PRICE OF THIS SERVICE BEYOND 12 MONTHS: COMPLIMENTARY FOR EARCLIPS; $180 (W/O VAT) FOR ALL OTHER CREATIONS



Wow is this newish? I thought it was 3 months where i am at


----------



## 7777777

sassification said:


> Wow is this newish? I thought it was 3 months where i am at


I also believed it was a few months, but this policy is currently on the website.


----------



## am2022

10 motif guilloche ( 18 inches with 2 inch extension done by boutique  ) and another 5 inch extender = total length 23 inches 
This is matinee length w/c I adore


----------



## Yramnna

Just ordered the 10 motif hammered YG necklace and I was allowed to request 3 inches removable extender with a jump ring. With this configuration, I will be able to use it at the standard length, additional 2 and 3 inches using the removable extender. Another boutique gave me the idea of 3 inches (SA there said it‘s possible) as opposed to 2 inches that I’m aware of originally.
Can’t wait till my set comes which I was told will take months!


----------



## stephbb9

Oh, you can have a removable extender added???
In gold and within a year of purchase??? I should do that!



Yramnna said:


> Just ordered the 10 motif hammered YG necklace and I was allowed to request 3 inches removable extender with a jump ring. With this configuration, I will be able to use it at the standard length, additional 2 and 3 inches using the removable extender. Another boutique gave me the idea of 3 inches (SA there said it‘s possible) as opposed to 2 inches that I’m aware of originally.
> Can’t wait till my set comes which I was told will take months!


----------



## Yramnna

stephbb9 said:


> Oh, you can have a removable extender added???
> In gold and within a year of purchase??? I should do that!



My SA said yes it’s 18k gold removable extender and I placed the request for it with my recent 10 motif hammered YG necklace order.

Loving this configuration cause I was worried of the extra chain dangling if I wear it at the standard length without it being removable..

Goid luck to you! Hope you’ll be able to request it. Thought I’d share it here for whoever’s interested.


----------



## nicole0612

stephbb9 said:


> Oh, you can have a removable extender added???
> In gold and within a year of purchase??? I should do that!


This was available in the past, then not available for many years, briefly available again ~2-3 years ago, then not available again until now apparently. If so, I will probably get another 10 motif just to have this extender because it can be used for all of your pieces and will be quite useful I would imagine.


----------



## Yodabest

nicole0612 said:


> This was available in the past, then not available for many years, briefly available again ~2-3 years ago, then not available again until now apparently. If so, I will probably get another 10 motif just to have this extender because it can be used for all of your pieces and will be quite useful I would imagine.



You really don’t need to buy another 10 motif just to get the extender. I got a two inch removable extender from VCA 4 years ago when I got my hammered gold 10 motif. There’s literally nothing on it to indicate it’s from VCA. It’s a generic extender that looks like you could have gotten from a random jewelry store. I posted a picture of it somewhere on the forum. It’s great to have and really useful though! You can order one just like the one VCA would give you by googling “2 inch gold chain extender”


----------



## nicole0612

PC1984 said:


> You really don’t need to buy another 10 motif just to get the extender. I got a two inch removable extender from VCA 4 years ago when I got my hammered gold 10 motif. There’s literally nothing on it to indicate it’s from VCA. It’s a generic extender that looks like you could have gotten from a random jewelry store. I posted a picture of it somewhere on the forum. It’s great to have and really useful though! You can order one just like the one VCA would give you by googling “2 inch gold chain extender”


Thank you! I know, but probably just since I know it is offered so infrequently I want the VCA version.


----------



## lynne_ross

PC1984 said:


> You really don’t need to buy another 10 motif just to get the extender. I got a two inch removable extender from VCA 4 years ago when I got my hammered gold 10 motif. There’s literally nothing on it to indicate it’s from VCA. It’s a generic extender that looks like you could have gotten from a random jewelry store. I posted a picture of it somewhere on the forum. It’s great to have and really useful though! You can order one just like the one VCA would give you by googling “2 inch gold chain extender”


Curious..does the chain perfectly match? I am going to ask for one if these. Sounds useful.


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> Curious..does the chain perfectly match? I am going to ask for one if these. Sounds useful.



It does, actually!
Apologies for the weird denim background.


----------



## am2022

Wow they’re doing this again ?
this is excellent news ! 


Yramnna said:


> Just ordered the 10 motif hammered YG necklace and I was allowed to request 3 inches removable extender with a jump ring. With this configuration, I will be able to use it at the standard length, additional 2 and 3 inches using the removable extender. Another boutique gave me the idea of 3 inches (SA there said it‘s possible) as opposed to 2 inches that I’m aware of originally.
> Can’t wait till my set comes which I was told will take months!


----------



## lvmon

PC1984 said:


> It does, actually!
> Apologies for the weird denim background.


I asked my SA, she said only lengthening service, NO for extender


----------



## Yodabest

lvmon said:


> I asked my SA, she said only lengthening service, NO for extender



You can definitely just order one inexpensively and since it’s behind your neck it won’t be seen- but I’d ask a different SA. I feel like this is one of those depends who you ask scenarios.


----------



## sassification

lvmon said:


> I asked my SA, she said only lengthening service, NO for extender


I asked about this too, my SA looks surprised.. only can lengthen


----------



## krawford

sassification said:


> I asked about this too, my SA looks surprised.. only can lengthen


Same


----------



## mesh123

lvmon said:


> I asked my SA, she said only lengthening service, NO for extender


I asked my SA and told me the same to extension but they can add links!


----------



## 7777777

Was told no extender but he will verify.


----------



## SDC2003

EpiFanatic said:


> @drpn21's amazing GMOP...
> View attachment 4810811





surfer said:


> Mixing and matching my gmop babies  thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825287



Hi ladies your gmop necklaces are stunning. Are there significant variations in gmop? I would love to do an so for a ten motif and have heard some of the gmop can be dull? Yours glisten so beautifully. Would love to hear your thoughts or if anyone would like to chime in on the stone and also how it has fared since acquiring. Also does anyone know if sos are available again? Thank you.


----------



## stephbb9

EpiFanatic said:


> @drpn21's amazing GMOP...
> View attachment 4810811



Is the GMOP with rose gold? I can’t see it on the website so I am assuming it’s a SO? Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

stephbb9 said:


> Is the GMOP with rose gold? I can’t see it on the website so I am assuming it’s a SO? Thanks!


I’m assuming it is am SO but maybe @drpn21 can confirm.


----------



## surfer

stephbb9 said:


> Is the GMOP with rose gold? I can’t see it on the website so I am assuming it’s a SO? Thanks!



I own the same one and yes it's SO only


----------



## am2022

Date night - 10 motif guilloche + 5 inch extender + 7 inch 5 motif hammered


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry this was a day before my pedicure. I have a 2 inch extender here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Sorry this was a day before my pedicure. I have a 2 inch extender here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439493


The guilloche with alternating pave is stunning! I love anklets btw


----------



## eternallove4bag

amacasa said:


> Date night - 10 motif guilloche + 5 inch extender + 7 inch 5 motif hammered
> 
> View attachment 5435730


So pretty  @amacasa


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Notorious Pink  that is such a stunning piece, may i ask why you don't really wear it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> @Notorious Pink  that is such a stunning piece, may i ask why you don't really wear it?


When I wear my YG pieces, I tend to reach for the magic pave instead. For whatever reason, this particular 10 motif seems to get lost on me.


----------



## nicole0612

I would love to see more styling photos here (your own or inspiration photos you saved) for alternating pave 10 motifs. It is the top item on my list, but I am still hoping more options will be released other than malachite pave. However, malachite pave photos welcome also!


----------



## EpiFanatic

RG and MOP. Not mine. I just had the opportunity to try it. It was just a stunning piece. If I was a 10 motif person I would totally have gotten it.  Yes, it was an SO.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I would love to see more styling photos here (your own or inspiration photos you saved) for alternating pave 10 motifs. It is the top item on my list, but I am still hoping more options will be released other than malachite pave. However, malachite pave photos welcome also!


Here is one I found on IG of the malachite pave 10.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> When I wear my YG pieces, I tend to reach for the magic pave instead. For whatever reason, this particular 10 motif seems to get lost on me.


Well it looks amazing as your ankle bracelet!


----------



## drpn21

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m assuming it is am SO but maybe @drpn21 can confirm.


Sorry for the late reply just seen this post. My set is gmop in yg and was a special order ( from a while ago now I think it was 2014/15 ) .


----------



## sassification

Where should 10 motif necklace hit? Around collar bone? I am wondering if i do get 1, should i extend it and by how long..?


----------



## ShadowComet

sassification said:


> Where should 10 motif necklace hit? Around collar bone? I am wondering if i do get 1, should i extend it and by how long..?



First pic: TE is regular length , MOP is added 3 inches

Second pic: TE is added 2 inches. 

They just came back from the store and were free of charge to lengthen. Hope it helps!


----------



## sassification

ShadowComet said:


> First pic: TE is regular length , MOP is added 3 inches
> 
> Second pic: TE is added 2 inches.
> 
> They just came back from the store and were free of charge to lengthen. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5668301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668303


ThAnks so much for these! Are these permanently lengthened or using a rwmovable extender? 

I like the + 2 inch look, when i tried on original length, it just feels abit suffocating to me


----------



## ShadowComet

sassification said:


> ThAnks so much for these! Are these permanently lengthened or using a rwmovable extender?
> 
> I like the + 2 inch look, when i tried on original length, it just feels abit suffocating to me



Permanently lengthened. I can relate. I don't like the regular length.

With 2 inches, TE is about 19 inches.


----------



## TeeCee77

ShadowComet said:


> First pic: TE is regular length , MOP is added 3 inches
> 
> Second pic: TE is added 2 inches.
> 
> They just came back from the store and were free of charge to lengthen. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5668301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668303


Stunning!


----------



## ShadowComet

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you TeeCee77!


----------



## Gracilan

My 10 hammered YG was extended to 20”.  I’ll post a pic when I dig it out of the safe. I never wear it.


----------



## rosebean

ShadowComet said:


> First pic: TE is regular length , MOP is added 3 inches
> 
> Second pic: TE is added 2 inches.
> 
> They just came back from the store and were free of charge to lengthen. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5668301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668303


these two mix stones are so beautiful and of course you wear them perfectly!


----------



## south-of-france

Gracilan said:


> My 10 hammered YG was extended to 20”.  I’ll post a pic when I dig it out of the safe. I never wear it.


Why not?


----------



## Gracilan

south-of-france said:


> Why not?


I don’t feel comfortable with the weight on neck and it’s too much of a statement. I am more of a single pendant person. I do have the hammered bracelet and wear it all the time, love it. I’m going to sell the necklace tho. I’ve been lazy about it and don’t know where to go to sell it.


----------



## sassification

Gracilan said:


> I don’t feel comfortable with the weight on neck and it’s too much of a statement. I am more of a single pendant person. I do have the hammered bracelet and wear it all the time, love it. I’m going to sell the necklace tho. I’ve been lazy about it and don’t know where to go to sell it.


I have the same dilemma, i am considering the chalcedony pendant or 10 motif. I love the look of a 10 motif but i am unsure if i will get much use out of it


----------



## sassification

ShadowComet said:


> Permanently lengthened. I can relate. I don't like the regular length.
> 
> With 2 inches, TE is about 19 inches.
> 
> View attachment 5668304



I tried it on in store on 2 separate occasions, didnt really wow me on me.. lol. I shoyld jus give it more thought


----------



## sassification

ShadowComet said:


> Permanently lengthened. I can relate. I don't like the regular length.
> 
> With 2 inches, TE is about 19 inches.
> 
> View attachment 5668304


May i ask why you have lengthened them differently? For stacking purposes?


----------



## Gracilan

sassification said:


> I have the same dilemma, i am considering the chalcedony pendant or 10 motif. I love the look of a 10 motif but i am unsure if i will get much use out of it


I think you’ll get more use with a pendant. 10 motifs are alot, makes me feel too flashy. I do like the way it looks on others.


----------



## sassification

Gracilan said:


> I think you’ll get more use with a pendant. 10 motifs are alot, makes me feel too flashy. I do like the way it looks on others.


Yes thats what I feel too, i love 5 motifs so easy to wesra r. But on the neck, it is rather different and i may feel its not as day to day. May draw too much attentiin at work too


----------



## ShadowComet

rosebean said:


> these two mix stones are so beautiful and of course you wear them perfectly!


thank you rosebean!


----------



## ShadowComet

sassification said:


> May i ask why you have lengthened them differently? For stacking purposes?


yes and to be able to wear as bracelet


----------



## sassification

ShadowComet said:


> yes


I see, i dont usually stack.. so 3 inches is your most preferred length if wearing on its own?


----------



## ShadowComet

sassification said:


> I see, i dont usually stack.. so 3 inches is your most preferred length if wearing on its own?



I prefer 2 inches to wear on its own but 3 inches gives me more option to create more looks. And I don't wear MOP as bracelet- only TE.


----------



## sassification

ShadowComet said:


> I prefer 2 inches to wear on its own but 3 inches gives me more option to create more looks. And I don't wear MOP as bracelet- only TE.



This is so helpful! Thank u! ♡ so 2 inches will be able to wear as bracelet? May i know ur wrist size? My wrist size 14cm


----------



## ShadowComet

sassification said:


> This is so helpful! Thank u! ♡ so 2 inches will be able to wear as bracelet? May i know ur wrist size? My wrist size 14cm



my wrist size is 15cm and I wear Cartier Love bracelet size 16.


----------



## lisawhit

Gracilan said:


> My 10 hammered YG was extended to 20”.  I’ll post a pic when I dig it out of the safe. I never wear it.


+1 for the 3 inches but I wear mine a lot....when you dig it out of the safe, I hope you'll wear it!


----------



## TeeCee77

sassification said:


> Yes thats what I feel too, i love 5 motifs so easy to wesra r. But on the neck, it is rather different and i may feel its not as day to day. May draw too much attentiin at work too


I have the same dilemma. Prefer the look of the 10 but I think it would make me uncomfortable at work. Since that is where I end up wearing most of my nice clothes and things I just know I wouldn’t end up wearing it much. Whereas a pendant I would wear daily.


----------



## am2022

I wear a pendant daily and would  layer a 10 motif if I want to ! 
Here’s today - layered it with MOP 10 motif - all of my 10 motifs are extended at the boutique from 17 to 19 inches and I add a 5 or sometimes 7’inch chain !


----------



## sassification

am2022 said:


> I wear a pendant daily and would  layer a 10 motif if I want to !
> Here’s today - layered it with MOP 10 motif - all of my 10 motifs are extended at the boutique from 17 to 19 inches and I add a 5 or sometimes 7’inch chain !
> 
> View attachment 5669051



Thanks for sharing! Its beautiful on you! So tempting indeed.... though i cant decide between YG MOP 10 motif or WG chalcedony one.. i dont like MOP with WG but i am in a WG phase at the moment.. so it is a super dilemma. Ideally, i like the Onyx 10 motif, but onyx gets a murky look so easily that it would surely drive me nuts in the 10 motif..

Also, unsure if wearing a 10 motif necklace in chalcedony with the matching 5 motif bracelet us a bit much?


----------



## am2022

I  almost bought a chalcedony 10 motif to connect to a  5 motif that I own  .
I think you should get both they look good connected - and not too much to wear both as necklace or bracelet - it’s a hardy stone too so perfect for travel !❤️




sassification said:


> Thanks for sharing! Its beautiful on you! So tempting indeed.... though i cant decide between YG MOP 10 motif or WG chalcedony one.. i dont like MOP with WG but i am in a WG phase at the moment.. so it is a super dilemma. Ideally, i like the Onyx 10 motif, but onyx gets a murky look so easily that it would surely drive me nuts in the 10 motif..
> 
> Also, unsure if wearing a 10 motif necklace in chalcedony with the matching 5 motif bracelet us a bit much?


----------



## sassification

am2022 said:


> I  almost bought a chalcedony 10 motif to connect to a  5 motif that I own  .
> I think you should get both they look good connected - and not too much to wear both as necklace or bracelet - it’s a hardy stone too so perfect for travel !❤️


 I just bought a chalcedony 5 motif, i love it! 

I dont have any other YG items frm VCA other than a perlee ring, so i am more inclined to get a 10 motif in WG. But i think YG MOP is stunning on the neckline, compared to WG.. yikes. Decisions decisions. It makes sense for now though if i were to get a 10 motif, it should be chalcedony so i can create more looks


----------



## south-of-france

Does anyone have pics of extended 10 motifs to compare what it would look like? SA is asking how much longer I want it. Ideally I would want the links (length) in between the motifs to be all the same. What extended length would that be? Thanks.


----------



## nicole0612

south-of-france said:


> Does anyone have pics of extended 10 motifs to compare what it would look like? SA is asking how much longer I want it. Ideally I would want the links (length) in between the motifs to be all the same. What extended length would that be? Thanks.


Did you see post 184 and the following discussion? That is quite helpful.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, thank you, that sparked the question how many links added equally between motifs equal how many added inches.


----------



## nicole0612

south-of-france said:


> Yes, thank you, that sparked the question how many links added equally between motifs equal how many added inches.


If I am measuring correctly, for every five links (two loops), it is about an inch. So for example, one link (2 loops) added between each motif, including the clasp area, would be 10 more links and about 2 more inches. Someone please check my logic here and see if it makes sense.


----------



## am2022

Hi Nicole and south of France 
So I know 2 inches is added by adding two links between two motifs ?

But I haven’t really sat down and scrutinize my necklaces . 

To answer south of France question. , no VCA wouldn’t extend your 10 motif any other way - In the past they have issued 2 inch extenders so you don’t alter the 10 motif - but that’s not being done anymore .
You’re welcome though to buy a non VCA extender  ! HTH ! 


nicole0612 said:


> If I am measuring correctly, for every five links (two loops), it is about an inch. So for example, one link (2 loops) added between each motif, including the clasp area, would be 10 more links and about 2 more inches. Someone please check my logic here and see if it makes sense.


----------



## lvmon

nicole0612 said:


> If I am measuring correctly, for every five links (two loops), it is about an inch. So for example, one link (2 loops) added between each motif, including the clasp area, would be 10 more links and about 2 more inches. Someone please check my logic here and see if it makes sense.
> 
> 
> south-of-france said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you, that sparked the question how many links added equally between motifs equal how many added inches.
Click to expand...

I had 9 links ( two loops per link)  added to make slightly below 19in.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you, I think this is a good length (with equal spacing)!


----------



## am2022

Yes equal spacing between motifs and Approximately 2 inches is added to the total
Length - so your - 17 inch necklace becomes 19 inches .

Photo #1.
I added photos of stock photos of 10 motifs that I chose from 

Photo # 2 : from TPF - 10 motif that’s lengthened compared to a 20 motif that’s unaltered  so you appreciate the difference


----------



## south-of-france

am2022 said:


> Yes equal spacing between motifs and Approximately 2 inches is added to the total
> Length - so your - 17 inch necklace becomes 19 inches .
> 
> Photo #1.
> I added photos of stock photos of 10 motifs that I chose from
> 
> Photo # 2 : from TPF - 10 motif that’s lengthened compared to a 20 motif that’s unaltered  so you appreciate the difference
> 
> View attachment 5669542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669543


Thank you very much!!


----------



## ProShopper1

kind of going in reverse of everyone..if I wanted to shorten the necklace evenly it would have to go down to 15"?


----------



## sassification

Omg, my SA just got a 10 motif chalcedony... i am so tempted!!!  But need to put full deposit yo secure -.-


----------



## sassification

Thanks for letting me share my first 10 motif! ♡


----------



## rosebean

sassification said:


> Thanks for letting me share my first 10 motif! ♡
> 
> View attachment 5677655


Big Congratulations! So stunning! I can see why you are in love with WG. Enjoy them all together!


----------

